# bce driver reports 'no carrier'



## rage (Jan 31, 2009)

Having issues with a Broadcom NetXtreme II BCM5708 1000Base-T  PCI-X 64-bit integrated in a DELL PE2950. I always get no carrier. I'm using FreeBSD 7.1. CentOS doesn't seem to have an issue though.


----------



## tingo (Jan 31, 2009)

If you haven't already, try `$ ifconfig bce0 up` and see if that gets you carrier. Substitute the name of your interface if it is different from bce0.


----------



## rage (Jan 31, 2009)

Yes. I've also tried setting every combination of media and mediaopt on the server and the switch port. Nothing works. I found a post on kerneltrap who had the same problem. http://kerneltrap.org/index.php?q=mailarchive/freebsd-bugs/2007/11/24/443201


----------



## tingo (Feb 1, 2009)

Do you get any *interesting* messages (related to your nic) in /var/log/messages if you do a verbose boot?


----------



## Gusi (Mar 19, 2009)

Hi had some problem related to yours. Checked that post on kerneltrap and others.

  Is your system loosing carrier ? (I mean, are you successful getting carrier and then loosing it ?) I'm asking it because in my case the interface looses carrier, and checking dmesg I get a message telling me to check if_bce.c in the line X.


----------



## ginoitalo (Mar 22, 2009)

I've had an issue with the bge on 7.1

It worked fine on 7.0.

The only way I solved it was to cvsup w/stable file to 7_1_1 patch level 3


----------

